# Cool feature I just discovered with the IPAD app. You may already know this, but in..



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

While I realized that the IPAD app could stream from my TIVO Roamio, I had assumed it worked like a slingbox: I would stream whatever was viewing on my TIVO. However, tonight I discovered that what I am streaming on my IPAD is not the same show as what is on my TIVO. Basically, this means that my fiance and I can watch two shows off of the TIVO (or live!) at once. Or I can watch two live NFL games at once on Sunday (one on the TIVO and one my IPAD). Maybe others already knew about this feature, but that's pretty sweet!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yep. And if you get a Mini for a second room that can stream another show. In fact I think the limit is 8 simultaneous streams coming from a single Roamio.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

last time I tried to stream with the ipad the video froze


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

mishafp said:


> Basically, this means that my fiance and I can watch two shows off of the TIVO (or live!) at once.


Yes, my wife is very pleased with this feature!  She can watch her Hallmark movies while I watch Baseball/Football/Basketball.

We are all happy


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Yep. And if you get a Mini for a second room that can stream another show. In fact I think the limit is 8 simultaneous streams coming from a single Roamio.


That is interesting. Currently, I have my TIVO HDMI signal simply split between my two TVs. Is the only reason to get a mini (assuming the HDMI cord runs along the wall and is no big deal) to be able to watch two different programs on the two TVs at the same time? Any other benefits? Downsides (other than price)?


----------



## marinrain (Oct 30, 2001)

can you watch 2 simultaneously or only separately? (I have a Premiere xl4)
thanks


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

marinrain said:


> can you watch 2 simultaneously or only separately? (I have a Premiere xl4)
> thanks


You can watch two different shows simultaneously.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mishafp said:


> That is interesting. Currently, I have my TIVO HDMI signal simply split between my two TVs. Is the only reason to get a mini (assuming the HDMI cord runs along the wall and is no big deal) to be able to watch two different programs on the two TVs at the same time? Any other benefits? Downsides (other than price)?


The Mini can also access a separate tuner for live TV and has all the apps, like Hulu, Netflix, YouTube, etc... so they can be watched in the other room as well.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

mishafp said:


> You can watch two different shows simultaneously.


Wait. Am I understanding you correctly? You go hdmi out of a single TiVo, into a 1->2 splitter, into 2 different televisions, and can watch two different shows simultaneously? Live as well as recorded?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

anthonymoody said:


> Wait. Am I understanding you correctly? You go hdmi out of a single TiVo, into a 1->2 splitter, into 2 different televisions, and can watch two different shows simultaneously? Live as well as recorded?


Nope, that's impossible. I think that he means he can watch two different shows simultaneously by watching one on the TV and another on his iPad via the Stream. I think he had assumed that the iPad would just mirror the TV. But the Stream and the Mini can both watch their own shows from the TiVo even if it's being used by someone else. In fact the Roamio Pro/Plus supports up to 8 simultaneous streams at once.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Haven't tried, but does the TiVo app allow HDMI out? Eg: can I hook my iPad up to a TV in a hotel room and stream to that device (something I do all the time with movies on the iPad via an HDMI connector). I know the HBOGo app doesn't allow HDMI out....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. It doesn't allow AirPlay either.


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Nope, that's impossible. I think that he means he can watch two different shows simultaneously by watching one on the TV and another on his iPad via the Stream. I think he had assumed that the iPad would just mirror the TV. But the Stream and the Mini can both watch their own shows from the TiVo even if it's being used by someone else. In fact the Roamio Pro/Plus supports up to 8 simultaneous streams at once.


Yeah I definitely misunderstood him. The reason for my post was bc I thought it was impossible 



dslunceford said:


> Haven't tried, but does the TiVo app allow HDMI out? Eg: can I hook my iPad up to a TV in a hotel room and stream to that device (something I do all the time with movies on the iPad via an HDMI connector). I know the HBOGo app doesn't allow HDMI out....





Dan203 said:


> No. It doesn't allow AirPlay either.


Actually in iOS 7 now you can do airplay on any app.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

anthonymoody said:


> ...Actually in iOS 7 now you can do airplay on any app.


Airplay can be turned on but the app has to support it for Airplay to work.

If a jailbreak for iOS 7 is released, then presumably, it would support Airplay for any app.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> Nope, that's impossible. I think that he means he can watch two different shows simultaneously by watching one on the TV and another on his iPad via the Stream. I think he had assumed that the iPad would just mirror the TV. But the Stream and the Mini can both watch their own shows from the TiVo even if it's being used by someone else. In fact the Roamio Pro/Plus supports up to 8 simultaneous streams at once.


:up:


----------



## anthonymoody (Apr 29, 2008)

Devx said:


> Airplay can be turned on but the app has to support it for Airplay to work.
> 
> If a jailbreak for iOS 7 is released, then presumably, it would support Airplay for any app.


I sit corrected! Sprry for the disinformation I'd yet to discover an app that didn't allow mirroring (didn't even realize it was possible) but sure enough the tivo app when I try to mirror to my ATV I get a mirroring not allowed message on the TV.

Like you say presumably a JB would allow it.


----------



## grelca (Mar 11, 2013)

dslunceford said:


> Haven't tried, but does the TiVo app allow HDMI out? Eg: can I hook my iPad up to a TV in a hotel room and stream to that device (something I do all the time with movies on the iPad via an HDMI connector). I know the HBOGo app doesn't allow HDMI out....


HBO Go lets you do HDMI out. I've used it a ton of times! They added AirPlay (and, by extension, HDMI) support almost a year ago.


----------

